# Landmarks you've seen!



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey heh, since this is a tourism forum, we can also talk about the main landmarks in the world!

Which ones have you ever seen/been to and which one was the most impressive?

For me:

Toronto - CN Tower
New York - World Trade Center
New York - Statue of Liberty
Buenos Aires - 9 de Julio Obelisk
Los Angeles - Hollywood
San Francisco - Golden Gate Bridge
Rome - Colosseum

And the most impressive was, by far, the CN Tower!


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

For me

most impressive:
New York, NY, USA - Empire State Building
New York, NY, USA - Brooklyn Bridge
New York, NY, USA - Top of the Rock

other:
Amsterdam, NH, NL - a landmark itself (Grachten and houses etc.  )
Oslo, Norway - City Hall
Cologne, NRW, Germany - Cologne Cathedral
Munich, BY, Germany - Frauenkirche


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

New York - ESB
New York - Statue of Liberty
New York - Brooklyn Bridge
Los Angeles - Hollywood sign
Los Angeles - Queen Mary 
Los Angeles - Santa Monica Pier
San Francisco - Golden Gate Bridge
San Francisco - Coit Tower
San Francisco - Transamerica Pyramid
San Diego - Coronado beach
Las Vegas - Hoover Dam
Las Vegas - The Strip 
London - Big Ben
London - Tower bridge
London - Millenium wheel
Paris - Eiffel Tower
Paris - Arc du Triumph
Paris - Notre Dam
Paris - Moulin Rouge
Paris - Grande Arche 
Paris - Sacré Cœur
Basra - City Gates
Al Qurnah - Garden of Eden ( where the Tigris and Euphrates split )
Ur - Ziggurat of Ur
Monaco - Monte Carlo Casino
Tokyo - Tokyo Tower
Tokyo - Imperial Palace
Berlin - Siegessaeule
Berlin - Reichstag
Berlin - Brandenburger Tor
Hamburg - Rathaus 
Vienna - Stephansdom
Vienna - Riesenrad
Vienna - Hundertwasserhaus
Vienna - Schönbrunn Palace
Washington DC - Washington Monument 
Washington DC - Capital and Whitehouse
Washington DC - Lincoln Memorial
Barcelona - Sagrada Família 
Barcelona - Camp Nou
Barcelona - Olympic Stadium
Singapore - Raffles landing
Lom - Wooden Church
Lillehammer - Olympic Ski Ramp
Oslo - Royal Palace
Kuwait - Kuwait Towers
Copenhagen - Little Mermaid
Copenhagen - Amalienborg Castle ( I've even worked there :rock: )
Copenhagen - Well I live here so all the other stuff - no need to list them all...


Work in progress - will be updated from time to time...


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

_*All I can think of right now is the Las Vegas Strip, which really isnt important but is quite a site to see~!*_


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Mr Denmark, what would you consider a landmark of Hamburg (Landmark in sense of a single building/ structure)?

My list:

Rotterdam - Erasmusbridge, Port Authority Building
Amsterdam - Main Railway station
London - London Eye, Buckingham Palace, The Tower, The "Gerkhin"
Barcelona - Sagrada Famiglia, The "*****"
Hanover - City Hall
Berlin - TV Tower, Reichstag, Brandenburg Gate
Warsaw - Palace of Culture and Science
Prague - The Castle
Verona - The roman Arena
Venice - Basilica di San Marco, Campanile
Istanbul - Hagia Sophia, Blue Mosque, Topkapi Palace, Bosporus Bridge
Valencia - The Opera


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Sydney-Harbour Bridge/Opera House
Melbourne-MCG


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> Mr Denmark, what would you consider a landmark of Hamburg (Landmark in sense of a single building/ structure)?


Hmm... good question.. the times I've been there ( my best friend used to live in Gross Hansdorf so I visited quit frequently ) it was mainly the lake area and the shopping district...

I do remember an awesome Burger King building, ( white church like building in the middle of a square ) but I doubt it qualifies...

I also took the grand habour tour... but not exactly a landmark either...

What about your tower?

It's been years since I've been there ( forgot the name ) but I remember the view was very nice, even on a cloudy day...


Hmm... I'm probable not the right ne to ask, as I never went there as a tourist, but just tagged along with my friend...

But landmark or not, it's certainly a nice city!



EDIT: I've added your City Hall ( Rathaus ) that's certainly a must see for visitors - very nice... I remember there was some kind of wiener convention of the square infront of it when I visited lol


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I saw a lot from the Christ in Rio to the North Cape in Norway but what is the most impressive?

Nature: The canyon in Aparados de Serra, the Valais Alps, Bromo Volcano and North Norway probably

Towns: Carcassonne, Mont Saint Michel, Ronda, Venice

Big cities: London, NYC, Sao Paulo - nothing was beating them, not even Paris, Moscow, Rio and Rome... well the latter comes really close 

Structures - REAL Landmarks finally : Borobodur, ESB, Eiffel Tower, and especially Battersea Power Station


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> What about your tower?
> 
> It's been years since I've been there ( forgot the name ) but I remember the view was very nice, even on a cloudy day...


Which tower do you mean? The TV-tower (named Heinrich-Hertz-Turm or nicknamed "Telemichel") or one of the church towers? 
The TV-Tower is closed for public for several years already. The fire protection is (according to german law) outdated and no investor is willing to spend millions to update it.  It's really a pity.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I guess he means the Michel - the view is indeed fantastic!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Apart from those in London obviously (3 per city):



East Africa - Mount Kilimanjaro
East Africa - Great Rift Valley
East Africa - Mount Kenya
Dubai - Burj al Arab
Dubai - Jumeirah Beach Hotel
Dubai - Gold Souk
New York - Empire State Building
New York - Statue of Liberty
New York - Brooklyn Bridge
Paris - Notre Dame
Paris - Eiffel Tower
Paris - Le Louvre
Washington DC - White House
Washington DC - Lincoln Memorial
Washington DC - Capitol Building
Normandy - Mont St. Michel


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Sydney: The Harbour Bridge (climbed it), the Opera House
Singapore: The Merlion (the little one near the city)
KL: Petronas Towers
Los Angeles: Disneyland, Hollywood Sign, Grauman's Chinese Theatre
San Francisco: Golden Gate Bridge
Toronto: CN Tower, World's Largest Bookstore
New York City: Statue of Liberty, Central Park, WTC/Ground Zero, Chrysler Building, Empire State Building, Grand Central Terminal, Times Square


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Rotterdam - Erasmus Bridge 
Rome - Colloseo
Florence - Duomo
Rome - Pantheon
Normandy - Mont St. Michel
Amsterdam - Centre


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

Vancouver: Canada Place, Science World, Lions Gate Bridge
Seattle: Space Needle, Monorail
Toronto: CN Tower
Victoria: Empress Hotel, Legislature Bldg.
San Francisco: Golden Gate Bridge, Lombard St., Alcatraz
Calgary: Calgary Tower


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

SF: GGB, Bay Bridge, Transamerica, Legion of Honors, Pier 39, etc. Basically all of them
LA: most memorably Disneyland (which is not in LA, I know, close enough)
LV: most things along the strip
HK: most of the landmarks except Stanley
others I don't remember very well


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> Which tower do you mean? The TV-tower (named Heinrich-Hertz-Turm or nicknamed "Telemichel") or one of the church towers?
> The TV-Tower is closed for public for several years already. The fire protection is (according to german law) outdated and no investor is willing to spend millions to update it.  It's really a pity.


Oh dang - yes that was the one I ment ( TV tower ) - another proof I'm getting too friggin old! 


Someone shoot me when they close down the Eiffel Tower!


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

So many thousands of landmarks in this world!!!but the ones that made an impact on me... Harbour bridge..and Opera house, Sydney. Golden Gate Bridge,SF. Queen Mary, Long Beach. Sears Tower, Chicago....and looking through a Titanic porthole in large hull plates from the inside. Empire State, WTC and Statue of Liberty New York. Big Ben, Tower Bridge London. Coloseum, Forum Rome, St. Peter's + Sistine Chapel. Bandenburg Gate, Reichstag, Berlin...Natural.....Grand Canyon, Yosemite,USA. Mt. Cook, Milford Sound NZ, Barrier reef, Port Douglas Qld.


----------



## wcgokul (Dec 27, 2005)

the Taj Mahal, New Delhi........


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

San Francisco - Golden Gate Bridge
London - Big Ben
Moscow - Kremlin and St. Basil Cathedral


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Leeuwarden - Achmeatoren
Groningen - Martinitoren
Delfzijl - Eemshotel
Stadskanaal - Maarshorst
Steenwijk - St.Clemenstoren
Zwolle - Peperbus


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Zeeland: Oosterscheldekering (series of dams)
Paris: Eiffel Tower
Barcelona: Sagrada Familia
Brussels: Atomium
Berlin: Brandenburg gate, Fernsehturm (TV Tower)
Prague: Karlovy Most (Carls bridge), Castle
Millau: Viaduc de Millau (France)
Mont Blanc (quite a landmark  )
Frankfurt: Commerzbank

and probably a lot i forget.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Rome - Colosseum
Lisbon - 25 April Bridge
Porto - Clérigos tower
Barcelona - La Sagrada Familia
Paris - Eiffel Tower
Berlin - Bradenburg Gate
London - Big Ben
Copenhagen - the litle Mermaid
Budapest - the Parliement
Praha - Charles bridge
Cairo - the pyramids
Marrakesh - Koutoubia tower
Casa Blanca Hassam the II Mosquee
Dubai - Burj al Arab
Toronto - CN Tower
New York - Statue of Liberty
Buenos Aires - 9 de Julio Obelisk
Rio de Janeiro - Christ the Lord statue
Los Angeles - Hollywood
San Francisco - Golden Gate Bridge
Sydney - Harbour Bridge
Aukland - Sky tower

.....


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

The most stunning:
- Taj Mahal, Agra
- Meenakshi Temple, Madurai
- Golden Temple, Amritsar



CN tower - Toronto
parliament buildings - Ottawa
capitol building - Washington DC
Washington Memorial - DC
White House - DC
Lincoln memorial - DC
Jefferson Memorial - DC
...enough of DC.

brandenburg gate - Berlin
Eiffel tower - Paris
the Florence Duomo - Firenze

AH this list will be too long, Ill update later!


----------

